# Ouddorp



## allrounder13 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Ich werde in den Ferien eine woche in ouddorp verbringen. 
Auf angeln wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten, deshalb habe ich mir mal auf google maps die gewässer dort angeguckt.
Wie bekommt man eine angelerlaubnis für die kleinen seen oder kanäle da in der gegend? Gibt es dort karpfen?
Und welche fische kann man im meer erwarten und wie angelt man auf die?

Fragen über fragen, ich würde mich über antworten dazu sehr freuen 

mfg lukas


----------



## _Carsten_ (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Hallo Lukas,

hier ein Link auf dem du sehen kannst wo du angeln darfst.

www.visplanner.nl/

da gehst du dann auf

Hengelsportwinkels machst einen Hacken dran und in diesen Geschäften bekommst du deinen Vispas für ersteinmal vier Wochen. Wenn du den unteren Teil der Anmelung dann weg schickst bekommst du einen Vispas und kannst in den komlpetten Niederlanden angeln. (Natürlich nur an den Freigegebenen Gewässern)

Ganz einfach eigentlich 

Gruß |wavey:

Carsten


----------



## allrounder13 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Also ich habe bereits einen VISpas. Dadurch habe ich die erlaubnis für alle öffentlichen gewässer, und die maas und maasplassen in roermond.
Allerdings brauche ich jetzt die erlaubnis für die kleinen gewässer und kanäle in ouddorp. 
auf einer internetseite habe ich gelesen ich müsse einfach ins dortige vvv gehen, die würden mir die erlaubnis verkaufen. stimmt das? und sind diese kleinen kanäle überhaupt voll mit süßwasser? denn es sieht leider so aus als hätten die eine verbindung zum meer


----------



## _Carsten_ (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Gib doch einfach mal in dem Visplanner die Nummer von deinem Vispas ein. Alles das was dunkel Blau ist darfst du beangeln. Eigentlich sehr einfach gemacht!


----------



## allrounder13 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Ja diesen visplanner habe ich auch schon vorher benutzt, und beangeln darf ich in der gegend nur das meer  
der kanal in ouddorp ist in orange, deshalb müsste es doch eine karte dafür geben oder?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

@ allrounder

Du hast Dir die Antwort (vermutlich) schon selber gegeben - das örtliche VVV wird Dir bestimmt weiter helfen (können). 
In Renesse ist das auch so, denn dort beim VVV bekommst Du die (Zusatz-)Karten für alle Gewässer, die nicht mit dem allgemeinen VisPas abgedeckt sind.

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil wünscht Dir
Eddy


----------



## philias86 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Wenn du von dem kleinen Hafen über die Brücke nach Ouddorp reinfährst musst du links in das "Industriegebiet" abbiegen.(ist viel zu klein... verdient den namen nicht ). da gibt es ein kleines angelgeschäft, welches die karten verkauft. leider bist du nicht im mai da, wenn die heringe vom grevelinger meer in die nordsee wandern. da gibt es eine schleuse zwischen reneese und ouddorp, an der man wunderbar mit paternoster auf hering angeln kann. traumhafter geschmack. wenn du fisch kaufen willst geh zu hameetemann, die haben den besten. ansonsten empfehl ich dir die kleinen grachten ums dorf auch wenn die nicht nach fisch aussehen. wohnst du in einem park???

viel spaß :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## allrounder13 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Ja ich wohne da mit meinen eltern in einem ferienhaus.
Da ich momentan am liebsten auf karpfen angel würde mich natürlich sehr interessieren ob es da überhaupt welche gibt? größe ist mir eigentlich egal 
Und darf man in holland nachtangeln? ich verstehe holländisch nicht wirklich gut, deshalb werde ich aus den ganzen texten im internet und im VISpas nicht schlau :/  Und wie sieht es mit dem meer aus, lohnt es sich da mal eine runde spinnfischen zu gehen?

mfg lukas


----------



## philias86 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Ob NAchtangeln erlaubt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Spinnfischen würde ich am Grevelingermeer gehen. Entweder am Hafen oder an der besagten Schleuße zwischen Grevelinger und Nordsee. Da hab ich auch oft welche auf der Nordsee Seite angeln sehen. Karpfen sind in den Grachten rund ums Dorf unterwegs


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ouddorp*

Ich danke dir für die informationen  
Was fängt man denn da beim spinnfischen? Soll ich eher ne hechtrute oder ne etwas leichtere 45g rute mitnehmen?


----------

